

How do you spell "blah blah blah"? - johnWi
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/79439/is-blah-blah-blah-the-most-common-spelling

======
lutusp
> _How do you spell "blah blah blah"?_

Any way you want. And that's official. :)

Remember that dictionaries neither define words _correctly_ nor list _correct_
spellings -- dictionaries dispassionately _describe_ how people use and spell
words. To see whether this is true, look up the word "literally":

Dictionary.com: literally:

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/literally>

1\. in the literal or strict sense: What does the word mean literally?

4\. in effect; in substance; very nearly; virtually.

How can both definitions be authoritative? -- they contradict each other.

Another dictionary, Merriam Webster, defines literally:

<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/literally>

1 : in a literal sense or manner : actually <took the remark literally> <was
literally insane>

2 : in effect : virtually <will literally turn the world upside down to combat
cruelty or injustice — Norman Cousins>

Same problem -- two definitions of the same word, but that flatly contradict
each other.

Conclusion? _Dictionaries do not prescribe, they describe_. Their sole purpose
is to _report how people use words_.

So spell "blah blah blah" any way you like. The only issue is whether your
reader understands you.

~~~
johnWi
:) follow the link and add your answer:
[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/79439/is-blah-
bla...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/79439/is-blah-blah-blah-
the-most-common-spelling)

